# ACSI Club iD



## BLOZ (Jan 25, 2011)

Morning all,has anyone who has applied for the ACSI CLUB ID rec it yet?. thanks. Graham.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes - got mine!
It took about three weeks to get here so be patient.  
Cazzie


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Cazzie said:


> Yes - got mine!
> It took about three weeks to get here so be patient.
> Cazzie


Got mine too- but took a bit longer!

Barry


----------



## BLOZ (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Cazzie +mr2, Thanks for your responce,as they say, THEY ALSO SERVE WHO ONLY STAND AND WAIT! seem's a bit longwinded though,cheers, Graham.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Can also confirm got mine but did take a while..


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

Not got mine and ordered 7th Jan.

John


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes, eventually got mine too!

Occurred to me you need to look after it pretty carefully because it's got a lot of personal information: 

Name & address
Date of birth
Nationality
Passport number
Date and place of issue (passport)

So at risk of stating the obvious, plenty of details for any undesirable to compromise your identity.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Can't remember when I applied - but nothing back yet. There is a note on their website asking people to be patient.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Got mine a few days ago, applied 9th Jan.


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

I have mine but I emailed them after a couple of weeks here is their reply......


Dear Sir,

Thank you for your message. Due to the success of the ACSI Club ID the delivery time can rise to several weeks. We are doing all we can to ensure you’ll get your ACSI Club ID as soon as possible. We are counting on your patience and understanding.






Cheers
Chris


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

got mine a fortnight ago. 
it took approx. 5 weeks from order till delivery

Jan


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Ordered mine on 31st december and still waiting. I e-mailed them yesterday and they have just replied to say it will be a few weeks yet 8O 


Peter.


----------



## Deno (Jan 17, 2008)

Ordered mine 15th Dec, as soon as the ACSI card arrived, only received it last week wit a note apologising for the delay.
Deno


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

Not had mine yet....about 3 weeks ago since I registered.

Paul


----------

